# Opposite muscles, training biceps and triceps on the same day..?



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ive been through working opposite muscles, IE Monday bis and tris, Wed legs and shoulders, friday back and bis. I dont think it made me stronger/bigger any faster. Alot of people say working opposing muscles stimulates blood flow in that region so would be beneficial, others says you need a complete week of rest from that muscle to grow. Im thinking of starting opposing muscles again and wondered what you guys thought?

Thanks


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I always thought working opposite muscle is something like doing bench then doing rows because its the same movement but in reverse ie one push and one pull?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

The benefit working opposing muscle groups together ,eg bis n tris is that you stretch the muscle facia of the opposing muscle whilst working which helps create peak from lengthening the tissue. you do this with quads and hams and you rarely see quad days and ham days just leg days.

I dont believe in breaking down a part more than once a week unless on drugs then 4-5 days rest is poss, bis id never hit twice, or even give too much attention theyre always getting worked in link movements.

Fundamentally keeping the big three compounds seperate is a good rule of thumb, but theres no rules,growth stimulation works best when you dont let the body get too used to anything.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been experimenting with this to good affect. Exactly like Daz_Is mentioned, chest and rows, of course on other bodyparts too. For example, incline bench press followed by inclined lat pulldowns immediately after. The angles and exercises are your oyster, I believe it's been shown if you work the opposing muscles it helps with the recovery.

Experiment with it, perhaps increasing set amount week by week and gradually reduce the rest times by week also.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Give it six weeks and see what you get.


----------



## SMKillerBody (Aug 22, 2013)

jakal2001 said:


> Ive been through working opposite muscles, IE Monday bis and tris, Wed legs and shoulders, friday back and bis. I dont think it made me stronger/bigger any faster. Alot of people say working opposing muscles stimulates blood flow in that region so would be beneficial, others says you need a complete week of rest from that muscle to grow. Im thinking of starting opposing muscles again and wondered what you guys thought?
> 
> Thanks


I used to do a workout routine where I did back/biceps, chest, legs, and shoulders/triceps. Now I do legs, chest, biceps/triceps, and back/shoulders.

I honestly think there are good arguments for setting up your routine in a bunch of different manners, but I know for me that I really like working out things like biceps and triceps on the same day because I definitely do get a great pump in my arms. I also just feel like since they are so close in relation on your body that they go hand-in-hand.

If you are going to work out a major muscle group twice in one week, just be careful. It definitely can prevent gains. What I usually do if I am going to work out a muscle group twice in one week is I will do one heavy day and then one light day with higher reps. This way, I am not completely tearing down the muscle and trying to rebuild twice in one week.

What you need to keep in mind is that after you work it out, you have torn the muscle apart and it needs to regrow, but if you never give it the chance, you can complicate that process, which I am sure you probably already knew, but just something to keep in mind.

If you are just looking for new ways to find gains, try throwing in a random new exercise. It is just a normal dumbbell curl with a twist at the top so that you really hit the short head. Things like this will add variety into your workouts and prevent plateaus. Just make sure you switch things up as far as the exercises you are doing.

Stephen


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Its good, Working antagonist muscle groups like biceps and triceps can actually increase strength. I think they focus on muscles contracting and elongating.


----------



## fondandkit (Aug 5, 2014)

you do this with quads and hams and you rarely see quad days and ham days just leg days.


----------



## jasmine78888 (Aug 6, 2014)

I really like your way of expressing the opinion and sharing the information.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Not for me, hitting opposing muscle groups limited my ability to hit either so hard.

I prefer choosing a major group and working one of the antagonists after it, chest followed by tri's or delts, back with bi's or lower back and hamstrings, quads with calves etc.


----------

